# plant id please...



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a few plants im getting rid of but i dont know what they are, here the pics















its the lone plant in the second pic


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

First one looks like Najas sp., possibly 'Roraima' (not sure on spelling) .

Second looks like Hygro. polysperma, but I'm not certain on that.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 is a _Najas_.

#2 is a _Ludwigia_, probably _L. arcuata_.


----------

